# Wightlink Cats



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

New Cats are due to arrive as deck cargo on Friday 10th July


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

How long will it be until they enter service then?


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

As soon as the crews have been trained i guess, mid to end of August ?


----------



## adamello (Jun 15, 2009)

I hear they're not going to use them still after 'bestival' at beginning of september... it got a but muddy last year!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I heard a buzz that the two new Cats are on the "BBC Georgia" if that's the case, they are currently in Gibraltar.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

The "BBC Georgia" sailed from Gibraltar 50 minutes ago, bound for Portsmouth.
So it looks as though the new Wightlink Cats could be on her.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Wight Rider 1 and 2 are on board the BBC Georgia. Due to arrive Portsmouth July 13th/14th, to be discharged from ferry port No 2 berth. If you go to the wightlink site click on news then new ship investments there is a picture of them onboard BBC Georgia


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I wonder if there was some sort of delay. The BBC Georgia sailed from Gib on the eveneing of the 7th. I'd have thought she would be in the Channel by now.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Im taking the word of another ship site it did say she was due on the 10th at first


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

BBC Goergia north of Cherborg at 0900 this morning, giving ETA Portsmouth 1500.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She is off St Catherines on AIS but visibility very bad, can't even see her. ETA Portsmouth 1300.

David


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

according to the portsmouth news shipping movements she is not due in until 0800 sunday leaving at 1600


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

bbc georgia at anchor off bembridge at the mo


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, she is at St Helen's anchorage in at 0830 tomorrow according to the Portsmouth News online shipping movements. Not too sure where she will unload?. 

David


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

The news on solent waters site is bbc georgia unloading at berth no 2 ferryport but they also saying not due until 13/14th. portsmouth news usually pretty accurate so id say tomorrow


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

BBC Georgia now alongside in Portsmouth. Timing was in Portsmouth News was correct.

David


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Where did she unload?


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

She's unloading at No2 ferry berth now. I think the 1st one's in the water now and then being towed to the south end of the hulk moorings. You should be able to get a good look at them from Gunwharf Quays.


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

Picture on my website. I really like the look of them, especially as they are red, white and blue. Farewell to the flying custards!


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

could you send me a link to your site please


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

paull.happyhiker said:


> could you send me a link to your site please


www.maritimephotographic.co.uk. Or alternatively click on my profile where there is a link.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

VOLUNTEERS are wanted for a Maritime Coastguard Agency drill on board Wightlink’s new catamarans on Thursday, from 10am.
Volunteers, who will help recreate an emergency incident, will be provided with lunch and will receive a free day trip.
To register, contact Roger Berryman on 023 9285 5435.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

our lady pamela is getting towed today to denkmark for chopping up (apparently)


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a shame she would have made a nice houseboat


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Good riddance!!! Those cats destroyed the fun of the cross Solent route, they won't be mourned by anyone and as for a house boat she would be a nightmare as she is in poor nick.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stevo said:


> Good riddance!!! Those cats destroyed the fun of the cross Solent route, they won't be mourned by anyone and as for a house boat she would be a nightmare as she is in poor nick.


 think your right if i could of got that lottery win i was going to buy the mv southsea. but those numbers did nt come up. our lady pamela is as i type coming down soton water


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Poor old Southsea, it just never happened for her. Too many enthusiasts and nuts but little cash and know how. A friend made a valid point that with hindsight the Brading would have been the ship to go for. Although she had clutch trouble she didn't come with the baggage that Southsea had in latter years. If Southsea was to be saved it should have been done at Newhaven, as an intact ship before those Brasspatch morons got hold of her.


----------

